# Piano Composition



## lookingforclassical (Jan 22, 2013)

*Galaxy recording quality(kinda poor).

Not much to add, I hope you like it, even if you didn't let me know why.

Previous threads for more info about myself:
http://www.talkclassical.com/25482-two-my-compositions.html?highlight=
http://www.talkclassical.com/44178-two-short-variations.html#post1083241


----------



## lookingforclassical (Jan 22, 2013)

I can't edit my post, but this is the right link(mods if you could edit it that would be great):


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Not much to add, I hope you like it, even if you didn't let me know why.


Can we be honest?


----------



## Poodle (Aug 7, 2016)

I like it, it be beautiful :tiphat:


----------



## lookingforclassical (Jan 22, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Can we be honest?


Ok



Poodle said:


> I like it, it be beautiful :tiphat:


Thank you.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Interesting piece. I like the atmosphere.


----------

